# Glyphosate after 48 hours not what I was expecting



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi,
I am following full renovation plan and started with Glypho full kill last Friday. Did not have rain or water for 48h. My lawn looks stunt today, but not much. I have areas, where I don't really see a massive difference, I applied today Urea at 0.5 N to promote growth and water heavily, due to my aeration happening tomorrow.
Glypho (37% here in Canada) was applied at 5oz per 1000 with MSO. Am I impatient or I am missing something.
@g-man any clues?
M


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

It takes 7-10 days and your lawn will be brown. 48 hours is only really with Round-up that has diquat in it as well which turns it brown but doesnt make it any more "dead" really, it just speeds it up looking like its dead.

Just wait it out another 5-7 days and respray any area's that arent dead. You can respray the same time as seeding, its actually shown to increase germination.

Also 5oz/1000 is a bit on the low side, usually 41% glypho for lawn kills is sprayed at 2.5oz per 300 sqft in 1 gallon of water. You may want to respray in a few days, regardless you should see stuff dying soon.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@FuzzeWuzze Thanks. I am running late and my plans B are not existant lol. It is surprising how same day hit increases germination. My original plan was to top soil, hit it with glypho 5 days in, seed next day and do a Tenacity.
Thanks for the immediate answer.
M


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Just make sure whatever you can get up there in Canada doesnt have anything but glyphosate, diquat if in the mix will kill your seeds if you plant after spraying it.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

It took my lawn almost three weeks, and two apps of glyphosate to completely brown out last year.

Your grass will just look tired and dry, but still green, for a while.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@FuzzeWuzze It is only glyphosate (Roundup). Checked the label.
@Sinclair That is not an option lol. I have 2 weeks from 1st app to seed down and only 10 before topsoil.
I will carry on even if it is not a dry brown. Hopefully roots will be killed even if scalped.
Thank you guys,
M


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> It takes 7-10 days and your lawn will be brown. 48 hours is only really with Round-up that has diquat in it as well which turns it brown but doesnt make it any more "dead" really, it just speeds it up looking like its dead.
> 
> Just wait it out another 5-7 days and respray any area's that arent dead. You can respray the same time as seeding, *its actually shown to increase germination.
> *
> Also 5oz/1000 is a bit on the low side, usually 41% glypho for lawn kills is sprayed at 2.5oz per 300 sqft in 1 gallon of water. You may want to respray in a few days, regardless you should see stuff dying soon.


where did you hear that it increases germination?


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

It takes a few days depending on plant uptake conditions but hit it again tonight if you are concerned https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=10925&p=178112&hilit=roundup+scalp#p178076


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@tgreen I've seen Connor just hit and seed at the same time, which shocked my limited experience. But I am glad to see that this is correct. I have another app planned for in 5 days, so I will prefer to do so. It will reveal any spots I may missed. Thank you!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Make sure to scalp the lawn the latest 3-4 days after round up app. Even if it's not brown. If you wait too late it will be more difficult to get a good scalp.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@SNOWBOB11 It makes sense, but how am I going to be able to nuke 2nd time some quack I have and want to get rid of...


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Make sure to scalp the lawn the latest 3-4 days after round up app. Even if it's not brown. If you wait too late it will be more difficult to get a good scalp.


I sprayed gly then scalped 2 days later. And just kept taking it down eventually as low as my mower would go. It was brown rather quickly.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

gergelybg said:


> @FuzzeWuzze It is only glyphosate (Roundup). Checked the label.
> @Sinclair That is not an option lol. I have 2 weeks from 1st app to seed down and only 10 before topsoil.
> I will carry on even if it is not a dry brown. Hopefully roots will be killed even if scalped.
> Thank you guys,
> M


^+1 to FuzzeWuzze

Round up is not fast and you dont want a fast leaf kill. You want to water and add nitrogen prior to the kill to get the plant growing. You want sun so the gly gets to the roots faster. A scalp or aerate might not help with killing the roots since the grass is not growing after that stress.

I did 3 round up applications prior to seed. I still found some green leaves. Today, one day after seed, I applied spot treated those leaves.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@g-man @FuzzeWuzze Thanks! I have to work around with compromises given the fact clock is ticking. I may have to re-read all, but it is hard to wrap my head around a 8 weeks prep for seeding plus 8-10 weeks window before frost, avoiding super heat and living in Canada, That, here, just does not happen. So I have to shortcut some of all the advises with a certain margin of 'risk' and learn.
Thank you all,
M


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

@FuzzeWuzze Uh oh. I just sprayed Roundup Quick Pro (73.3% glyphosate, 2.9% Diquat) yesterday. Although domyown states 14 days before seeding (via google, just now after reading your comment), I can't find any reseed interval on the label. Do you have any more insight or experience you can share?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@SNOWBOB11 I will be dethatching as well, so not that worried about removing the dead matter.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

gergelybg said:


> @FuzzeWuzze It is only glyphosate (Roundup). Checked the label.
> @Sinclair That is not an option lol. I have 2 weeks from 1st app to seed down and only 10 before topsoil.
> I will carry on even if it is not a dry brown. Hopefully roots will be killed even if scalped.
> Thank you guys,
> M


You'll be fine, i scalped and sprayed glypho the same day as seed down, my profile pic is the result like 2 months later.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@FuzzeWuzze thank you brother. Even if I did a full reno last year, I kind of started freaking out reading all info here. Mine, to my mind was a success but with the wrong seeds. Canadian market for all, concerning lawns is 10% of what you guys have. I had to google search, do many calls and find hidden gems on our territory to complete this. I am lucky enough to find few open minded golf course suppliers that helped me with what I would say is the best you can find north of US. I am grieving over my lawn, but want to get this to reel mow level in 2 years. I can't be more thankful to find this forum and guys like you sharing their experience.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

gergelybg said:


> Hi,
> I am following full renovation plan and started with Glypho full kill last Friday. Did not have rain or water for 48h. My lawn looks stunt today, but not much. I have areas, where I don't really see a massive difference, I applied today Urea at 0.5 N to promote growth and water heavily, due to my aeration happening tomorrow.
> Glypho (37% here in Canada) was applied at 5oz per 1000 with MSO. Am I impatient or I am missing something.
> @g-man any clues?
> M


How long did it end up taking for the grass to die? Did you do a second app? Thanks.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

cfinden said:


> gergelybg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


This member is no longer a registered user.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@pennstater2005 Oh it looks like he changed his username? Thanks.

@Babameca I've put 2 apps of RoundUp super concentrate from home depot (+ NIS) and still have a ton of green. How long did it take for your lawn to brown out completely?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

cfinden said:


> @pennstater2005 Oh it looks like he changed his username? Thanks.
> 
> @Babameca I've put 2 apps of RoundUp super concentrate from home depot (+ NIS) and still have a ton of green. How long did it take for your lawn to brown out completely?


I was helped to keep my identity secure. At what rate and how long ago did you apply. Take pictures every other day under same light conditions. If you run out of the time hit again. I have never done this, but I was told so. Send us some updates.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@Babameca 1.5 weeks ago I applied 50ml gly in 2.5L of water with 10ml NIS, this did basically nothing to the grass. Yesterday I applied 75ml gly in 2.5L water with 10ml NIS + 0.5Lb of dissolved Urea. I'll let you know how this latest app works.


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

Babameca said:


> @SNOWBOB11 I will be dethatching as well, so not that worried about removing the dead matter.


Add a couple more ounces next roundup app . If you fry it well in time for the seeding you'll be able to blow all the dead grass with a good corded or gas blower . The blower saves so much time and exposes the soil better than any rack . After blowing all the dead grass dethatch to open up the soil a little . This method works well for me .


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

cfinden said:


> @Babameca 1.5 weeks ago I applied 50ml gly in 2.5L of water with 10ml NIS, this did basically nothing to the grass. Yesterday I applied 75ml gly in 2.5L water with 10ml NIS + 0.5Lb of dissolved Urea. I'll let you know how this latest app works.


What strength glyphosate? Doing the conversion you put 1.7oz in about .66 gallons which should be basically the 2.5oz per gallon. Note though that is 2.5 oz per 300 sqft with that gallon, not 1k like a normal spray. The fact your seeing nothing leads me to believe you either have really weak glypho or sprayed it over a larger area


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> cfinden said:
> 
> 
> > @Babameca 1.5 weeks ago I applied 50ml gly in 2.5L of water with 10ml NIS, this did basically nothing to the grass. Yesterday I applied 75ml gly in 2.5L water with 10ml NIS + 0.5Lb of dissolved Urea. I'll let you know how this latest app works.
> ...


In Canada the label says over 50m2 which 500sqf. This is low for a reno.
I guess the Canadian policy to limit herbicide usage influenced that rating. People mainly use it for driveways, walk paths, where sqf application rate somehow looses its sense.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@FuzzeWuzze Thanks for the analysis. The RoundUp doesn't have a percentage of Glyphosate but it has an amount of AI per litre (356g/Litre). Does that mean percentage is 35.6%? No idea. Either way I think I used too low of a rate. Thanks.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

cfinden said:


> @FuzzeWuzze Thanks for the analysis. The RoundUp doesn't have a percentage of Glyphosate but it has an amount of AI per litre (356g/Litre). Does that mean percentage is 35.6%? No idea. Either way I think I used too low of a rate. Thanks.


Next time use 100ml per gallon per 500sqf of the 356g/l bottle . 2 apps, 5-7 days apart.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

Babameca said:


> cfinden said:
> 
> 
> > @FuzzeWuzze Thanks for the analysis. The RoundUp doesn't have a percentage of Glyphosate but it has an amount of AI per litre (356g/Litre). Does that mean percentage is 35.6%? No idea. Either way I think I used too low of a rate. Thanks.
> ...


Thanks! Do you use NIS on your gly apps? How about spray nozzle type?

I used NIS+Blue dye and a fan nozzle.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

cfinden said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > cfinden said:
> ...


NIS is not a must, but nice to. fan nozzle is great for blanket app.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

If you have some, I would add AMS to the water and mix it before adding the glyphosate.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> If you have some, I would add AMS to the water and mix it before adding the glyphosate.


What is the significance of the order they are mixed together?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

ryeguy said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > If you have some, I would add AMS to the water and mix it before adding the glyphosate.
> ...


AMS binds with minerals in the water. If you mix the gly first, then the gly binds with the minerals and leaves less gly available. You could counter this with adding extra gly though but AMS is much cheaper.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Gly, which is negatively charged, will combine with soluble salts, calcium and magnesium to form gly-magnesium and gly-calcium compounds. These compounds are not as easily absorbed by the plant and result in poor uptake and poor weed control. When adding AMS first, the sulfate ions tie up the calcium and magnesium ions by forming conjugate salts leaving the gly available to the plant. In addition, some of the gly ends up as a gly-ammonium compound which some species of weeds preferentially absorb into their leaf tissue over gly alone.


----------

